# Shelby Cobra Coupes



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

There is a good article on the history, etc. of the Shelby coupes in the latest Road and Track (Sept. 2015) issue. Brock and others talk about how it came about and how it "died".

Charlie


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

This car is for the ages.........it matters, and most cars can't say that.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Link to the story. 

http://www.roadandtrack.com/motorsp...s=409928795865107&fb_action_types=og.comments


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

MSwaterlogged said:


> Link to the story.
> 
> http://www.roadandtrack.com/motorsp...s=409928795865107&fb_action_types=og.comments


Cool ....... ThankYouCharlie


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

That was a great article. It taught me some good racing history. I love the pics showing the riveted on parts.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I started reading it twice and got interrupted .... I hope to get to it tonight after we get back from dinner.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I finished the article ..... and it made me smile, just as the car always has.


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

*Cobra Coupes*

Great Article, I assume that the Peter Brock and Ken Miles in the story are the drivers that later AFX cars represent? The 05 is Peter Brock and one of the GT40 collector series cars is a Ken Miles car, correct?


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Super G Man said:


> Great Article, I assume that the Peter Brock and Ken Miles in the story are the drivers that later AFX cars represent? The 05 is Peter Brock and one of the GT40 collector series cars is a Ken Miles car, correct?


Yes Sir ...... same bunch of HotRodders.

You still need to take a close up of the five of them for the Complete Set thread.


----------



## jimtone (Jul 20, 2014)

I got to ride in the third original Daytona built when Jim Spiro owned it in New Orleans in 2003. We drove 45 miles out of the city to a seafood rest. on an old asphault 2 lane hwy. that was barely used since the I-10 interstate was built next to it (old Hammond Hwy.). We did 146 mph for about 15 miles before getting back on I-10 to get back to Metairie where he stabled it at my cousin's mini storage bldg. on Causeway Blvd. It was the chance of a lifetime, and I'll probably never equal that high!


----------

